# Tree ID please



## stasiakj (Feb 23, 2013)

I found my lone morel around this tree. What kind is it?


----------



## jpv1125 (Apr 26, 2013)

It looks like dead ash to me.


----------



## beagleboy (Feb 16, 2018)

I agree with jpv1125 it looks like dead white ash.


----------



## stasiakj (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks. There's a lot of these in the area I'm looking. Is a dead Ash conducive to morel growth?


----------



## Dtails (May 10, 2017)

stasiakj said:


> Thanks. There's a lot of these in the area I'm looking. Is a dead Ash conducive to morel growth?


Ash elm poplar cottonwood all are producersp some more than others


----------



## jpv1125 (Apr 26, 2013)

I’ve also found them under pine, chestnut, crab apple and apple trees!


----------

